# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Reflective stickers on mailboxes. Discuss!

## pacelli

After Jack McLamb's statement about the reflective stickers on mailboxes, and the discussion in one of the threads about the March on Washington, it seems there are many people interested in discussing the notion that reflective, color-coded stickers are being placed on mailboxes as an indication of *something* that is unknown.

*Please feel free to vote in the poll - it is NOT a public poll, your name will not be displayed next to your choice.  Please visually check your mailbox before voting so we can have an honest sample. Stage 2 of the poll will be to solicit pictures of these stickers. Voting Yes or No in the poll is not voting for or against McLamb's theory about the nature of the stickers.*  


I dug up the following links, I'm sure there are more:

http://www.rinf.com/news/sep-2005/49.html

http://dprogram.wordpress.com/2008/0...r-termination/

So, go ahead and have at it.  Also, feel free to discuss TACMARS too!

Please be sure to keep discussions rational and respectful (either for or against) and avoid posting off-topic (including but not limited to; castigating those participating in the discussion, pictures that do not display people or items directly related to the topic, or proposal of theories related to the topic that do not have at least two provided and verifiable sources).

All off-topic posts will be reported to admin for removal.

----------


## sidster

From my other post....


archive.org









Direction markers??



OK.. i'm getting really curious about these markers. Can someone
post a pic of their marked mailbox?

----------


## sidster

The obvious thing would be for us to just remove these markings
where ever we see them.  If they are in fact not fire hydrant or
some other safety markings, they shouldn't really be there... right?

----------


## electronicmaji

> My friends, DOC MARQUIS (Illuminati) and ELAINE KNOST (CIA/Luciferian), formerly high level Illuminati Luciferians but now Christians for many years, were both flown searately to this facility in the Mojave Desert of California.


Really $#@!ing solid evidence there....really solid...

----------


## pacelli

> The obvious thing would be for us to just remove these markings
> where ever we see them.  If they are in fact not fire hydrant or
> some other safety markings, they shouldn't really be there... right?


We had a volunteer fire fighter in the other thread post on this topic and say they were used for fundraising purposes. And a mail carrier in the other thread responded saying that he/she didn't know anything about them. 

So I'd think that if there was something on your property that you didn't place there, it would be within your right to remove it if you didn't want it. Furthermore I'd also think that you'd be able to call the police and report vandalism each time it reappeared.

----------


## pacelli

> Really $#@!ing solid evidence there....really solid...


Really? What's solid about it?

----------


## RSLudlum

> So I'd think that if there was something on your property that you didn't place there, it would be within your right to remove it if you didn't want it. Furthermore I'd also think that you'd be able to call the police and report vandalism each time it reappeared.


Isn't the mailbox considered federal property even if you buy it and install it yourself?

----------


## pacelli

> Isn't the mailbox considered federal property even if you buy it and install it yourself?


Yes they are, and mailbox vandalism is a federal offense!  Someone puts a sticker on federal property, with no notice, isn't that vandalism?  If it isn't vandalism and is part of a federal property marking program, don't the people have a right to know what is happening?





> Rural area mailboxes are vulnerable to vandalism because they are usually isolated, located on public thoroughfares, and frequently not visible to the box owners from their homes. City residential mailboxes are vandalized to a lesser degree.
> 
> *Mailboxes are considered federal property, and federal law (Title 18, United States Code, Section 1705), makes it a crime to vandalize them (or to injure, deface or destroy any mail deposited in them). Violators can be fined up to $250,000, or imprisoned for up to three years, for each act of vandalism.*
> 
> Postal Inspectors recommend these actions to protect your mailbox and any mail that may be inside it:
> 
>     *
> 
>       Immediately report theft, tampering or destruction of mail or mailboxes to your postmaster. Youll be asked to complete PS Form 1510, Mail Loss and Rifling Report, or PS Form 2016, Mail Theft and Vandalism Complaint. The forms help the Postal Inspection Service determine whether your problem is isolated, or one frequently experienced in your neighborhood.
> ...


http://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/radDocs/tipvandl.htm

----------


## Anti Federalist

I've searched around and was not able to even find any pictures of these stickers.

I call BS until I see or read more.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Isn't the mailbox considered federal property even if you buy it and install it yourself?


Yep, but they have told me I can decorate it any way I want to.  They also said it may make it weigh too much, but that isn't a problem if it will stay upright and is easily opened and closed.

They just don't want you to decorate it in such a way as to make it dangerous should a vehicle run into it. (like covering it with bricks or some other heavy material)

----------


## sidster

> Yep, but they have told me I can decorate it any way I want to.  They also said it may make it weigh too much, but that isn't a problem if it will stay upright and is easily opened and closed.
> 
> They just don't want you to decorate it in such a way as to make it dangerous should a vehicle run into it. (like covering it with bricks or some other heavy material)


What about gluing shredded glass all over it?

----------


## Dr.3D

> What about gluing shredded glass all over it?


LOL, I've seen that done on the tops of walls between yards down in Mexico.

They set it right into the cement caps on the walls.  I guess it really keeps people from climbing over those walls.

----------


## Bruno

I don't see any pictures of stickers on mailboxes from the article, so that is quite a claim without even a picture or two of these mysterious stickers of death. 

Regarding the signs from Sidster -I heard this conspiracy theory about 15 years ago.  But at the time the rumor was the stickers were on the backs of road signs on the opposite side of the interstate as the correct lane of travel.  It was to be used for the Chinese military to guide them easily throughout our highways system once they got into our borders.  I even paid attention to the backs of signs for a while.  The only stickers i ever saw were simply from the company that made the signs.  Who knows what the above stickers would be in daylight.  Probably harmless and normal.

----------


## Truth Warrior

Who really *OWNS* your mailbox? ( Trick question  )

----------


## Bruno

> Who really *OWNS* your mailbox? ( Trick question  )


Mmmm.  I could see some legal issues and gray areas here.  I'll try to cover all the bases with my total guess: 
You own it when you buy it, the government owns it once you place it on your property for the purpose of collecting mail, but you would own it again if you removed it.  
I know it is a federal offense to tamper with a mailbox, so that's what I'm going on.  

Do you know the answer, or are you wondering yourself?

----------


## constituent

the only solution is a rapid, decisive, government led initiative to remove ALL stickers from EVERY mailbox in the country to protect us from the chinese hoardes!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> the only solution is a rapid, decisive, government led initiative to remove ALL stickers from EVERY mailbox in the country to protect us from the chinese hoardes!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm...this sounds like a great "make work" program for President Obama to consider...

----------


## sidster

> Hmmm...this sounds like a great "make work" program for President Obama to consider...


Huh? ... Simple 5 minute task per person:

Instructions given over one of his presidential addresses:

Get off your lazy buttsWalk over to your doorOpen and walk over to your mailboxLook for reflective, nickel sized markers or stickers on your mailboxRemove it if one more existWalk back to your couchContinue enjoying your idiot-box

----------


## TheSkeptic

Jesus Christ.

It's time for a blog post - "Jack McLamb's Magical Sticker of Death"

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Huh? ... Simple 5 minute task per person:
> 
> Instructions given over one of his presidential addresses:
> 
> Get off your lazy buttsWalk over to your doorOpen and walk over to your mailboxLook for reflective, nickel sized markers or stickers on your mailboxRemove it if one more existWalk back to your couchContinue enjoying your idiot-box


No, no, no!

No one would be "employed" as a result of YOUR plan, Sid.

That can't possibly work.  

Obama needs to create jobs for the massive numbers of unemployed.

----------


## sidster

> Jesus Christ.
> 
> It's time for a blog post - "Jack McLamb's Magical Sticker of Death"


a) I thought you were anti-christ-ian 
b) no one is saying "sticker of death" on this thread, but you.
c) aren't you curious what these stickers are if they in fact are on people's boxes?

----------


## Bruno

> a) I thought you were anti-christ-ian 
> b) no one is saying "sticker of death" on this thread, but you.
> c) aren't you curious what these stickers are if they in fact are on people's boxes?



I did call them "stickers of death" in #13.   

Are there any pictures of these stickers to prove they even exist?  I'm curious, too, what their purpose would be _if_ they exist.

----------


## Roxi

i took a walk earlier, and looked at probably 100 mailboxes... i didn't see a sticker on any of them... 

i wonder how many people thought i was the neighborhood weirdo when they looked out and saw me bent over looking underneath their mailbox (i looked on all sides briefly

----------


## pacelli

> Are there any pictures of these stickers to prove they even exist?  I'm curious, too, what their purpose would be _if_ they exist.


The beautiful thing about these forums is that we have a small sampling of the entire geographical region of the United States.  We have people from every state, and other countries as well.  

I think we have enough people here to conduct an unscientific poll.  I added a very simple Yes/No poll to this thread, let's see how it turns out.  The more people we can get to vote on it, the better.

Please check your mailbox before voting.

----------


## pacelli

> i took a walk earlier, and looked at probably 100 mailboxes... i didn't see a sticker on any of them... 
> 
> i wonder how many people thought i was the neighborhood weirdo when they looked out and saw me bent over looking underneath their mailbox (i looked on all sides briefly


I've got a bank of 100 mailboxes in my neighborhood, I saw no reflective stickers on any of them.

----------


## RockEnds

I just got a Gallop Poll in the mail last week asking if I was happy with the USPS.  They haven't given me a sticker yet.  Maybe I should be expecting one?

----------


## pacelli

> I just got a Gallop Poll in the mail last week asking if I was happy with the USPS.  They haven't given me a sticker yet.  Maybe I should be expecting one?


Keep us updated, please!

----------


## RockEnds

> Keep us updated, please!


Will do.  

I gave them a good review for everything except the stamp machine in the local lobby.  I was just at the PO the day before, and they told me the vendor took it out because it was old.  They didn't replace it because it wasn't used enough.  

I don't know if that merits a sufficient amount of dissent or not.  I'll keep my eye on my box.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Clean as a whistle.

----------


## alaric

> From my other post....
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these pictures are of tacamars. On the back of signs on the road, ostensively for foreign troops to read, since they ride on the opposite side of the road. I have never heard of the mailbox thingy though.

----------


## pacelli

> these pictures are of tacamars. On the back of signs on the road, ostensively for foreign troops to read, since they ride on the opposite side of the road. I have never heard of the mailbox thingy though.


Does anyone have any of their own pictures that they've taken of tacamars? We have a skeptical bunch of people on these forums, so generally nothing is believed unless it is a first hand experience

----------


## LibertyEagle

> i took a walk earlier, and looked at probably 100 mailboxes... i didn't see a sticker on any of them... 
> 
> i wonder how many people thought i was the neighborhood weirdo when they looked out and saw me bent over looking underneath their mailbox (i looked on all sides briefly


lololol

----------


## IPSecure

Went searching for reflector pics, there is one on top...

----------


## Bruno

Now that is a cool mailbox!

No sticker on ours.  

I drive all around central Iowa for work.  I'll keep an eye out for stickers (and tacmars).   My hunch is its all a bunch of hooey.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Mmmm. I could see some legal issues and gray areas here. I'll try to cover all the bases with my total guess: 
> You own it when you buy it, the government owns it once you place it on your property for the purpose of collecting mail, but you would own it again if you removed it. 
> I know it is a federal offense to tamper with a mailbox, so that's what I'm going on. 
> 
> Do you know the answer, or are you wondering yourself?


My understanding is, you got it.  Congrats!

----------


## Mesogen

So the impression I'm getting is that the end result of the march/rally is that now people are looking around for stickers on their mailboxes like paranoid nutcakes. Way to go.

----------


## Kludge

// Jooz did it.

----------


## mport1

Its just another nutty conspiracy...

----------


## RockEnds

> So the impression I'm getting is that the end result of the march/rally is that now people are looking around for stickers on their mailboxes like paranoid nutcakes. Way to go.


Ever been snipe huntin'?

----------


## constituent

i love that three people voted yes.

----------


## pacelli

> i love that three people voted yes.


So do I !  I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures.

----------


## Dr.3D

> So the impression I'm getting is that the end result of the march/rally is that now people are looking around for stickers on their mailboxes like paranoid nutcakes. Way to go.


Don't you like a good mystery?  

I'm not saying there is any kind of conspiracy, but it is interesting to note there are some of those stickers on peoples mail boxes.

Now the next question is, what are they there for?

I can go down the road here and probably get pictures of a dozen of them if that is what it takes to make people understand there are mailboxes with those nickel sized reflective stickers on them.  The mystery is, why are those stickers there?

----------


## pacelli

I think actual personal pictures will be the only thing that will reliably continue this discussion.  The attacks have already begun. I started the thread not as an attack or as a pre-judgment, but as an honest inquiry to evaluating the claims, whether true or false.

----------


## sidster

> Don't you like a good mystery?  
> 
> I'm not saying there is any kind of conspiracy, but it is interesting to note there are some of those stickers on peoples mail boxes.
> 
> Now the next question is, what are they there for?
> 
> I can go down the road here and probably get pictures of a dozen of them if that is what it takes to make people understand there are mailboxes with those nickel sized reflective stickers on them.  The mystery is, why are those stickers there?


+1

I took a walk around my neighborhood, maybe a block or so,
then returned back cause it was just too hot to be out.  I didn't
see any mailboxes with these stickers, albeit, there are more
apartment complexes and townhouses than houses in my area.

I'll take a look around work tomorrow.  More individual houses
in that area.

Dr.3D, if your neighbors have these stickers, I'd like to see pics
and also can you talk to a few of them to see if they know what
those stickers are for?

----------


## sidster

> I think actual personal pictures will be the only thing that will reliably continue this discussion.  The attacks have already begun. I started the thread not as an attack or as a pre-judgment, but as an honest inquiry to evaluating the claims, whether true or false.


+1

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> Don't you like a good mystery?  
> 
> I'm not saying there is any kind of conspiracy, but it is interesting to note there are some of those stickers on peoples mail boxes.
> 
> Now the next question is, what are they there for?
> 
> I can go down the road here and probably get pictures of a dozen of them if that is what it takes to make people understand there are mailboxes with those nickel sized reflective stickers on them.  The mystery is, why are those stickers there?


Please go and get those pictures, please.  In the meantime, I'm going to step out on my porch to check to see if my mailbox has one.  Thank you.

----------


## revolutionman

if you have a mail slot in your door, and no mail receptacle outside of your home does that make your home federal property???

----------


## constituent

> if you have a mail slot in your door, and no mail receptacle outside of your home does that make your home federal property???


just the foyer i believe

----------


## pacelli

> if you have a mail slot in your door, and no mail receptacle outside of your home does that make your home federal property???


No clue, do any of our US postal service employees care to comment?

----------


## Paul Revered

O.K. I checked my mailbox. I have a red sticker, nickel sized, reflective, plastic, and bound with a strong adhesive; and I lived to tell about it! I suspect that it was placed there before I moved in. I roamed around the neighborhood, and saw various other colors. I only saw 1 other red sticker out of a sample of say 10-20 boxes that had stickers. What I did notice however, is that most of the stickers were placed on newspaper boxes. Most of the homes that had no newspaper boxes, also had no stickers. I'm ready to call this one debunked. If you still have doubts, I would talk to your paper delivery person , and ask about these stickers.

P.S. I did not vote in the poll. I had trouble believing this story from the beginning. It's not a good way to identify people. People move. I heard that the stickers were coded as red, blue, and pink. This is a bad system. As my sticker is very old, it is faded, and I had a hard time telling whether is was red or pink. When I was sure that it was red, I was temporarily concerned. Now that I've done some superficial investigating; I simply don't believe it at all.

----------


## brandon

> O.K. I checked my mailbox. I have a red sticker, nickel sized, reflective, plastic, and bound with a strong adhesive; and I lived to tell about it! I suspect that it was placed there before I moved in. I roamed around the neighborhood, and saw various other colors. I only saw 1 other red sticker out of a sample of say 10-20 boxes that had stickers. What I did notice however, is that most of the stickers were placed on newspaper boxes. Most of the homes that had no newspaper boxes, also had no stickers. I'm ready to call this one debunked. If you still have doubts, I would talk to your paper delivery person , and ask about these stickers.


I don't think a newspaper company would put put stickers on mailboxes. It's against the law for them to do that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Please go and get those pictures, please.  In the meantime, I'm going to step out on my porch to check to see if my mailbox has one.  Thank you.


I'll have to wait till tomorrow as it is getting dark now.  I was working on my plumbing most of the day and have not had a chance to do much else.

I'm still only halfway done with the plumbing job too.  Had to replace the valve set on my claw foot tub with new reproduction fittings.  The pipe sizes are hard to find in brass, especially on the first day of the week.  Right now, I don't have a shower and it really makes me upset to have to take a bath rather than a shower.   I don't even know if I'll get a chance to get to the pictures tomorrow either as I want to finish the plumbing job first.  We shall see.  

Perhaps Paul Revered can get some pictures before I can?

----------


## pacelli

> O.K. I checked my mailbox. I have a red sticker, nickel sized, reflective, plastic, and bound with a strong adhesive; and I lived to tell about it! I suspect that it was placed there before I moved in. I roamed around the neighborhood, and saw various other colors. I only saw 1 other red sticker out of a sample of say 10-20 boxes that had stickers. What I did notice however, is that most of the stickers were placed on newspaper boxes. Most of the homes that had no newspaper boxes, also had no stickers. I'm ready to call this one debunked. If you still have doubts, I would talk to your paper delivery person , and ask about these stickers.


Ok.  Thank you very much for posting your findings and observations. Is there any chance we could get a picture of one or some of the stickers in question, without house numbers or other identifying information?  Also, what were the other sticker colors present aside from red?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Dr.3D

> O.K. I checked my mailbox. I have a red sticker, nickel sized, reflective, plastic, and bound with a strong adhesive; and I lived to tell about it! I suspect that it was placed there before I moved in. I roamed around the neighborhood, and saw various other colors. I only saw 1 other red sticker out of a sample of say 10-20 boxes that had stickers. What I did notice however, is that most of the stickers were placed on newspaper boxes. Most of the homes that had no newspaper boxes, also had no stickers. I'm ready to call this one debunked. If you still have doubts, I would talk to your paper delivery person , and ask about these stickers.
> 
> P.S. I did not vote in the poll. I had trouble believing this story from the beginning. It's not a good way to identify people. People move. I heard that the stickers were coded as red, blue, and pink. This is a bad system. As my sticker is very old, it is faded, and I had a hard time telling whether is was red or pink. When I was sure that it was red, I was temporarily concerned. Now that I've done some superficial investigating; I simply don't believe it at all.


Voting doesn't mean you believe there is a conspiracy.  It just means you have a sticker on your mailbox.

I don't believe there is any kind of conspiracy, I did vote yes because I have a sticker on my mailbox.

As for colors around the area, I saw one mailbox with three blue stickers. I saw a few red ones and a few pink ones.  I'm color blind on reds and greens so I can't be sure if a sticker is pink or green.  The red ones I can make out but they may be orange as I can't really tell the difference between red and orange.  I also noticed a lot of the paper boxes had stickers.  It could be the newspaper delivery people only put them on a mailbox when it is in front of the paper boxes and they couldn't see the sticker if it was on the paper boxes as they came down the road.

I also noticed on the busy roads, they were on the side of the box showing in the direction of the lane I was in and that lane was on the opposite side of the road.   Do newspaper delivery people cross the road to deliver the paper and then go back across into the correct lane for driving?

At this point in time, I kinda think they are used to tell the newspaper delivery  people messages.

----------


## Paul Revered

> Ok.  Thank you very much for posting your findings and observations. Is there any chance we could get a picture of one or some of the stickers in question, without house numbers or other identifying information?  Also, what were the other sticker colors present aside from red?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't know how to get pictures on the web. I saw some yellow stickers. As the sun was beginning to set, I had trouble telling if there were silver, or white stickers; but which ever color they were, there were lots of them.  I also saw one very green sticker. I didn't see any blue stickers. My sticker has a pronounced lip around the edge. I put up reflectors on my mailbox a few years ago, and it was partially sticking out from behind the reflector. I temporarily removed the reflector, then removed the sticker to have a close look in good light. It is made of a soft translucent plastic, and has a foil backing. The foil is what makes it reflective.

----------


## sidster

> I temporarily removed the reflector, then removed the sticker to have a close look in good light. It is made of a soft translucent plastic, and has a foil backing. The foil is what makes it reflective.


Cool. we have a live "specimen" 

Take a few good pictures of it, then use flickr.com to upload
the images to, after which you can post the links to those pics
here.

----------


## pacelli

> I don't know how to get pictures on the web. I saw some yellow stickers. As the sun was beginning to set, I had trouble telling if there were silver, or white stickers; but which ever color they were, there were lots of them.  I also saw one very green sticker. I didn't see any blue stickers. My sticker has a pronounced lip around the edge. I put up reflectors on my mailbox a few years ago, and it was partially sticking out from behind the reflector. I temporarily removed the reflector, then removed the sticker to have a close look in good light. It is made of a soft translucent plastic, and has a foil backing. The foil is what makes it reflective.


Thanks very much for going into detail on it.  The theory indicates that there are red, blue, and yellow stickers used for the FEMA death camp round-up.  The presence of a green, white, or silver sticker would not be covered by McLamb's theory.

----------


## pacelli

> Cool. we have a live "specimen" 
> 
> Take a few good pictures of it, then use flickr.com to upload
> the images to, after which you can post the links to those pics
> here.


He just said, "I don't know how to get pictures on the web."  I'm comfortable with that response.  He also went into a great deal of detail about the colors of the other stickers in the area, which do not fit into the FEMA death camp identification colors (i.e. red, blue, yellow).  

I'd like to hear from others as we approach this week and others see this thread. I'm sure we can get some pictures from those that know how to do so. 

We may see a pattern emerge which allows us to take steps to verify or disprove the theory that these stickers are used for newspaper distribution purposes.  If enough people feel comfortable responding in this thread, we may also see a geographic pattern emerge.

----------


## brandon

I heard that they are smashing different colors of chewed bubble gum into the pavement in front of our homes to indicate that we are Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## pacelli

> I heard that they are smashing different colors of chewed bubble gum into the pavement in front of our homes to indicate that we are Ron Paul supporters.


Please start a new thread for that theory.

----------


## revolutionman

> just the foyer i believe


LoL

I dunno if you guys are gonna follow me down this path, but is it possible that these reflective stickers are placed there so people dont run your mailbox over?? 

I wonder how street lights or the absense of street lights figure into the mailbox sticker conspiracy.

Also are these stickers appearing on wall mounted mail boxes, or the boxes on the lobby of apartment buildings?? or Just on houses where the mailbox is curbside??

----------


## Paul Revered

> Voting doesn't mean you believe there is a conspiracy.  It just means you have a sticker on your mailbox.
> 
> I don't believe there is any kind of conspiracy, I did vote yes because I have a sticker on my mailbox.
> 
> As for colors around the area, I saw one mailbox with three blue stickers. I saw a few red ones and a few pink ones.  I'm color blind on reds and greens so I can't be sure if a sticker is pink or green.  The red ones I can make out but they may be orange as I can't really tell the difference between red and orange.  I also noticed a lot of the paper boxes had stickers.  It could be the newspaper delivery people only put them on a mailbox when it is in front of the paper boxes and they couldn't see the sticker if it was on the paper boxes as they came down the road.
> 
> I also noticed on the busy roads, they were on the side of the box showing in the direction of the lane I was in and that lane was on the opposite side of the road.   Do newspaper delivery people cross the road to deliver the paper and then go back across into the correct lane for driving?
> 
> At this point in time, I kinda think they are used to tell the newspaper delivery  people messages.


O.K. I'll vote. I used to deliver papers. In the morning, you delver them anyway you can. There usually isn't anyone else out there. In the evening it's another story. In both of the routes that I had I worked from a book which was soon committed to memory.  The one route I did as a minor. I had about 200 customers. As a young man I worked a commercial route. I was considering becoming a partner with the owner. If I recall correctly that rout had about 2000 customers. We worked out of books, but come to think of it I had suggested a color coded sticker system. It can be difficult to remember who gets which paper, and who gets all of them. Trying to read your book, band and/or bag papers, drive, and chuck papers out of both sides of the van without wrecking on icy roads in the dark on limited sleep, can be quite a challenge. 
 Ahhh, the good old days.

----------


## pacelli

I'd also like to add that the main site which distributed this theory, http://www.uaff.us/, has recently been converted to a pay-only site. Their article on the FEMA red/blue sticker theory was accessible for free a few weeks ago. A curious development considering that they want $3.65 for 1 year access.

----------


## pacelli

> LoL
> 
> I dunno if you guys are gonna follow me down this path, but is it possible that these reflective stickers are placed there so people dont run your mailbox over?? 
> 
> I wonder how street lights or the absense of street lights figure into the mailbox sticker conspiracy.
> 
> Also are these stickers appearing on wall mounted mail boxes, or the boxes on the lobby of apartment buildings?? or Just on houses where the mailbox is curbside??


Certainly possible.  We certainly haven't presented evidence of a FEMA death camp mailbox sticker conspiracy.  I'm trying to get an idea about the presence of the stickers, and the colors of the stickers. We have people in this thread revealing that they are observing stickers, however there are also colors of stickers which are not covered by the McLamb theory.  

Those are great questions to ask in terms of sticker placement.

----------


## RockEnds

> O.K. I'll vote. I used to deliver papers. In the morning, you delver them anyway you can. There usually isn't anyone else out there. In the evening it's another story. In both of the routes that I had I worked from a book which was soon committed to memory.  The one route I did as a minor. I had about 200 customers. As a young man I worked a commercial route. I was considering becoming a partner with the owner. If I recall correctly that rout had about 2000 customers. We worked out of books, but come to think of it I had suggested a color coded sticker system. It can be difficult to remember who gets which paper, and who gets all of them. Trying to read your book, band and/or bag papers, drive, and chuck papers out of both sides of the van without wrecking on icy roads in the dark on limited sleep, can be quite a challenge. 
>  Ahhh, the good old days.


I used to have a motor paper route back in the mid '80's.  Every now and then, I STILL dream that I overslept and the papers are late!!!

Edit:  Oh, and I took a walk this evening, and I saw no stickers on mailboxes except for a few with house numbers.

----------


## Paul Revered

[QUOTE=revolutionman;1560922]LoL

I dunno if you guys are gonna follow me down this path, but is it possible that these reflective stickers are placed there so people dont run your mailbox over?? 
/QUOTE] I would almost go along with that hypothesis, but that wouldn't necessarily support the different colors. What I did notice in my neighborhood, was that these colors were not mixed. In other words, some stickers were newer than others, but each box had only one color of stickers. Many boxes had up to 4 stickers on them, but the stickers on each box were uniform in color.

----------


## Dr.3D

[QUOTE=Paul Revered;1560959]


> LoL
> 
> I dunno if you guys are gonna follow me down this path, but is it possible that these reflective stickers are placed there so people dont run your mailbox over?? 
> /QUOTE] I would almost go along with that hypothesis, but that wouldn't necessarily support the different colors. What I did notice in my neighborhood, was that these colors were not mixed. In other words, some stickers were newer than others, but each box had only one color of stickers. Many boxes had up to 4 stickers on them, but the stickers on each box were uniform in color.


Yep, that's what I saw.  This makes me think perhaps there are three papers being delivered at that address.   It wouldn't make sense though that all three papers would be the same.  Seems like the family would only subscribe to one paper and share it.  So if it was three different papers, then why would all of the stickers be the same color?  This is what has me stumped.

----------


## pacelli

> I would almost go along with that hypothesis, but that wouldn't necessarily support the different colors. What I did notice in my neighborhood, was that these colors were not mixed. In other words, some stickers were newer than others, but each box had only one color of stickers. Many boxes had up to 4 stickers on them, but the stickers on each box were uniform in color.


Hm, was there any pattern in terms of the colors on the boxes that had 4 stickers? In other words, was it only a certain color that had up to 4 stickers on them?

----------


## Paul Revered

> I used to have a motor paper route back in the mid '80's.  Every now and then, I STILL dream that I overslept and the papers are late!!!
> 
> Edit:  Oh, and I took a walk this evening, and I saw no stickers on mailboxes except for a few with house numbers.


The big route that I had was half homes, and half apartments. The motor route was easy; but the apartments seriously slowed us down. We would start at around 1:00 AM picking up the Saturday morning paper. As soon as that was delivered we would start stuffing advertisements into the Sunday supplement, we would have those delivered by sometime Saturday evening. If we didn't get any complaints, we would eat, get a few hours sleep, and then we were back up shortly after midnight to pick up the Sunday paper. If I recall correctly we had to have those delivered by 8:00 AM. Most of the time we would get it done on time. Then we could sit back and wait to redeliver any complaints we got from that batch.

----------


## Paul Revered

> Hm, was there any pattern in terms of the colors on the boxes that had 4 stickers? In other words, was it only a certain color that had up to 4 stickers on them?


That's an interesting question. If it is in fact the paper delivery person that is putting these stickers on the boxes; and I very strongly suspect that it is; he probably buys them with the rest of his supplies, from the newspaper company. I would imagine that he is free to use any system that he wishes, as from my experience, it is his route under contract.

It's very dark now, but I'll go see what I can see..

----------


## RockEnds

> The big route that I had was half homes, and half apartments. The motor route was easy; but the apartments seriously slowed us down. We would start at around 1:00 AM picking up the Saturday morning paper. As soon as that was delivered we would start stuffing advertisements into the Sunday supplement, we would have those delivered by sometime Saturday evening. If we didn't get any complaints, we would eat, get a few hours sleep, and then we were back up shortly after midnight to pick up the Sunday paper. If I recall correctly we had to have those delivered by 8:00 AM. Most of the time we would get it done on time. Then we could sit back and wait to redeliver any complaints we got from that batch.


Mine was 200 miles of mostly gravel roads.  Between my husband and I, we had four kids, and times were hard, so we each had a route.  No cellphones then, either.  I learned quite a bit about simple car repair!!  I drove it six nights a week.  I don't think I ever took out a mailbox, but I can see how reflectors would be a good thing on a foggy night.

----------


## RSLudlum

> I did call them "stickers of death" in #13.   
> 
> Are there any pictures of these stickers to prove they even exist?  I'm curious, too, what their purpose would be _if_ they exist.


I do remember seeing them when I was younger,  they were about 2 x 1/2 inch reflective stickers on the sides of the mailboxes,,,,the only colors i saw were orange and  blue, but that was 15+ years ago.

----------


## Paul Revered

Hot Dots ~ highly reflective 1-inch plastic circles with adhesive backings for attachment to individual tubes to identify days of delivery. Each sheet contains 64 dots. Available in 13 vivid colors.

http://www.continentalproducts.com/d...cessories.html

----------


## Paul Revered

> That's an interesting question. If it is in fact the paper delivery person that is putting these stickers on the boxes; and I very strongly suspect that it is; he probably buys them with the rest of his supplies, from the newspaper company. I would imagine that he is free to use any system that he wishes, as from my experience, it is his route under contract.
> 
> It's very dark now, but I'll go see what I can see..


It's too dark to see anything, but I did provide that link to the stickers. I'm going to try to find the exact sticker that I have, online.

----------


## Paul Revered

> Hot Dots ~ highly reflective 1-inch plastic circles with adhesive backings for attachment to individual tubes to identify days of delivery. Each sheet contains 64 dots. Available in 13 vivid colors.
> 
> http://www.continentalproducts.com/d...cessories.html


My RED dot measures 1".

----------


## slacker921

I noticed these on mailboxes a few years ago around my parents house..  and asked a friend who is a mail carrier.   He said they were from the newspaper and junk mail folks.  Apparently one color was for weekly only, one was for weekdays and Sundays, one was for Sunday only, one was for "freebie promotions" (trying to get them to sign back up, etc)..   and who knows what for the folks who stuff the newspaper boxes with other junk.   I haven't seen them around my neighborhood..

I'm sorry, but in this day and age of GPS, why on earth would some gubment organization bent on conspiracy go around putting stickers all over out in the wide open public when they could just hand out SD cards to their own people with the data listing all addresses, all coordinates, etc?   ....  and what happens if they use orange stickers to indicate "don't bother this sob" and the local newspaper guy goes around sticking orange stickers all over the place?  ...  it makes zero sense that they'd rely on stickers.

The stickers on the back of the road signs are merely the proof needed to hassle (fine) people caught with stolen signs.  Without them the local cops have no way of proving where that "stop" sign came from, when it was placed, etc ...... but if it's got a TDOT or NCDOT, etc sticker on the back then you're busted.

----------


## Paul Revered

http://www.lyonent.net/pdfs/motorroute.pdf

----------


## Mckarnin

How about gluing hundreds of reflective stickers in every color to it. 




> What about gluing shredded glass all over it?

----------


## Dr.3D

The ones I am seeing look like this.  They are one inch in diameter.

----------


## Paul Revered

> The ones I am seeing look like this.  They are one inch in diameter.


Great picture. That's what my red one looks like.

----------


## slacker921

^^^^^  yep..  those look like the ones I've seen..   I guess a bunch of the old Republicans around my parents will be hauled off to the camps?

----------


## Paul Revered

> ^^^^^  yep..  those look like the ones I've seen..   I guess a bunch of the old Republicans around my parents will be hauled off to the camps?


Well, after all they did read the newspaper. Their minds have obviously been corrupted.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Great picture. That's what my red one looks like.


Now that I look around a bit, I see what they are used for.

Motor RouteTubes & Accessories 
http://www.raksystems.com/tubesandacc.htm

 MOTOR ROUTE SUPPLIES 
http://www.lyonent.net/pdfs/motorroute.pdf

Motor Route Accessories
http://www.scity.com/circulation/rou...cessories.html

Sure looks like we have found out why those stickers are on or near newspaper tubes.

----------


## Mckarnin

I've been poking around a little and here is my theory:

The stickers are indicators of your (or the past resident's) subscription preferences for the newspaper, weekend only, 7 days a week or lapsed subscription. When there is a special newspaper box installed it is likely that instead of coming around and taking down the boxes when people cancel or fail to pay they just put a sticker up so the paper delivery person can skip them. They would have to be reflective since papers are often delivered at or before dawn. 


If this theory seems to hold water we can start another poll that goes...I have stickers on my mailbox and I am subscribed to a newspaper, I have stickers that seem new and I am not subscribed to a newspaper.

----------


## Paul Revered

I sat 3 feet behind Mr. McLamb on the lawn yesterday. I was honored to be in his presence. I wish that I had been armed with this information at that time. If anyone here is his friend, please have a talk with him.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I've been poking around a little and here is my theory:
> 
> The stickers are indicators of your (or the past resident's) subscription preferences for the newspaper, weekend only, 7 days a week or lapsed subscription. When there is a special newspaper box installed it is likely that instead of coming around and taking down the boxes when people cancel or fail to pay they just put a sticker up so the paper delivery person can skip them. They would have to be reflective since papers are often delivered at or before dawn. 
> 
> 
> If this theory seems to hold water we can start another poll that goes...I have stickers on my mailbox and I am subscribed to a newspaper, I have stickers that seem new and I am not subscribed to a newspaper.


Now I am guessing my green sticker means I don't take the papers out of the tubes and to just skip by my address.  I never take that stuff out of those tubes and they are always full.  It's those free newspapers they just keep delivering all the time and I don't bother with them.

I put up the mailbox so I know the sticker wasn't left over from the previous resident.

----------


## Paul Revered

> Now I am guessing my green sticker means I don't take the papers out of the tubes and to just skip by my address.  I never take that stuff out of those tubes and they are always full.  It's those free newspapers they just keep delivering all the time and I don't bother with them.
> 
> I put up the mailbox so I know the sticker wasn't left over from the previous resident.


Again, I doubt that there is a uniform national standard. Each server, or at least each company, probably has its' own system.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Again, I doubt that there is a uniform national standard. Each server, or at least each company, probably has its' own system.


I would agree with you on that.

When I had a paper route, I would go around to collect from the people and use a different paper punch to punch their card for that week.  I would also put the transaction in my book.  One day, a person decided to pay for the month so I just put four punches all the same on his card.  Later he tried to punch the card himself with his own punch but neglected to see what punch I was using that week.  He thought he would get himself a free month of papers that way.  LOL

I had four different paper punches. They were hearts, clubs, diamonds and spades.  And I didn't rotate through them so nobody could predict what punch I would use that week.

It is pretty much up to the person running the route how he does his business.  I would think the color codes would be the same way.

----------


## axiomata

I was skeptic at first, but I decided to check my mailbox to be sure.  I did have a reflective sticker on it!



Also, the flashing stars showed up in the digital photo.  I have no clue how.  Perhaps when the invading force shows up I will be sent to Disney World.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I was skeptic at first, but I decided to check my mailbox to be sure.  I did have a reflective sticker on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the flashing stars showed up in the digital photo.  I have no clue how.  Perhaps when the invading force shows up I will be sent to Disney World.


Nah... that reflector looks like it is screwed on.

----------


## TheSkeptic

The stickers are part of a vast conspiracy by pissed off newspaper delivery men who are tired of being stereotyped, abused, and getting up at 3am so you can read the comics before you go to work.

They are going to kill us all.

----------


## Dr.3D

Wow, there sure are a lot of people who think there is some kind of *conspiracy* behind those stickers. 

I wonder why they would think like that, when it is now pretty obvious what they are used for.  Seems they didn't read the entire thread or they would know better.

This thread was not started to declare any kind of conspiracy but rather to attempt to find out what those stickers are really used for.

*Yeah, it seems there is a conspiracy* by the newspaper delivery people to make their jobs easier.

----------


## nayjevin

oooh i know how to get free newspapers now

----------


## Dr.3D

> oooh i know how to get free newspapers now


Yeah, buy some blue dots. 
See what you get and if that doesn't work, try the red ones.

----------


## TheSkeptic

I just figured it out - it is a vast conspiracy between Jack McLamb, Wonkette, and newspaper delivery men to make use look like idiots.

(Unless you have a blue dot - that IS from the gov't, and means that they know you're stealing cable.)

----------


## Paul Revered

I call this myth officially busted.

----------


## pacelli

> I call this myth officially busted.


24 hours since thread started, no photos, no confirmation with a newspaper delivery company.  Until we've confirmed the theory to present it as a verified alternative to the McLamb theory, I'd say the jury is still out, as they say.  As of right now, we have a number of opinions that have not been verified. 

In 24 hours, we have verified that the reflective stickers exist, even though we haven't had a photo posted yet-- which is phase 2 of the post's purpose.

Until we can get a statement from a newspaper delivery service explaining what they are used for, all we have is conjecture and speculation about the newspaper theory-- exactly what McLamb's theory has.

----------


## sidster

> 24 hours since thread started, no photos, no confirmation with a newspaper delivery company.  Until we've confirmed the theory to present it as a verified alternative to the McLamb theory, I'd say the jury is still out, as they say.  As of right now, we have a number of opinions that have not been verified. 
> 
> In 24 hours, we have verified that the reflective stickers exist, even though we haven't had a photo posted yet-- which is phase 2 of the post's purpose.
> 
> Until we can get a statement from a newspaper delivery service explaining what they are used for, all we have is conjecture and speculation about the newspaper theory-- exactly what McLamb's theory has.


I like the new theory so far.  But I think it would be easy for the
folks with many boxes marked in their neighborhood to figure out
if those with say blue stickers are subscribers, or the ones with
the red markers are no longer subscribed.

Should take limited effort to wake up early one morning and talk
to the newspaper delivery guy and confirm.

Though, it would be scary if the newspaper delivery person say s/he
doesn't know anything about the dots  lol

----------


## Paul Revered

> 24 hours since thread started, no photos, no confirmation with a newspaper delivery company.  Until we've confirmed the theory to present it as a verified alternative to the McLamb theory, I'd say the jury is still out, as they say.  As of right now, we have a number of opinions that have not been verified. 
> 
> In 24 hours, we have verified that the reflective stickers exist, even though we haven't had a photo posted yet-- which is phase 2 of the post's purpose.
> 
> Until we can get a statement from a newspaper delivery service explaining what they are used for, all we have is conjecture and speculation about the newspaper theory-- exactly what McLamb's theory has.


*sigh* I'm holding a red on in my hand. I was at the rally when Mr. McLamb spoke. I'll paraphrase but he said that if you had a red or blue sticker it was bad. If you had a pink sticker you are O.K..

If you had a red or a blue sticker I forgot which was which, but one would get you shot on the spot, and the other would get you whisked off to a concentration camp.
...............................
Then we see sites posted that don't mention pink stickers, but instead mention yellow stickers. We see pictures that that match the sticker that I'm holding in my hand. They match the stickers that are all up and down my street. However the colors are different from Lamb's colors and the colors mentioned on the website that almost supports Lamb. Some of the boxes on my street don't have stickers. They are generally the boxes that don't have newspaper tubes.

If you PM me your address I'll send you my RED sticker. I think red allegedly means that they're going to shoot me on sight. Quite the collectors item, when the NWO crumbles!

If I took this seriously at this point, I would be on a jet right now; but at this point( for laughs), I would be willing to stick it on my forehead.

I can understand you wanting to be impartial, and I understand that you don't have the advantage of holding such a sticker in your hand, but we have seen how these stickers are being sold as newspaper supplies, and we have seen that out of the people that responded to the poll, that this practice is not widespread. In order to be effective, it would have to be consistent. Lastly, I simply pulled the sticker off of my box. It was just that easy. I don't get the paper delivered so I don't care about the sticker. 

I'll say it again. If anyone here is a friend of Mr. McLamb, please bring this to his attention. I am willing to correspond personally with Mr. McLamb.

----------


## sidster

> Lastly, I simply pulled the sticker off of my box. It was just that easy. I don't get the paper delivered so I don't care about the sticker.


Be sure to let us know if you start getting the paper delivered now

----------


## Paul Revered

> Be sure to let us know if you start getting the paper delivered now


I don't want to give anybody any ideas; but if such a sinister plan were place, I suspect that it would be far more covert. I sat here for about two minutes a came up with several plans that were much better. Most were nearly impossible to unravel, without inside knowledge; and most were far more selective. Sending secret agents out, to drive to every house in the country, to fumble with stickers in the dark, is not a good plan.

----------


## Kludge

Can you spot the reflective sticker?

----------


## IPSecure

The Officer Jack McLamb Show

Listen Live

Monday-Friday 7:00pm-8:00pm Central Time

Call In Number:1-800-259-5791

----------


## Paul Revered

> The Officer Jack McLamb Show
> 
> Listen Live
> 
> Monday-Friday 7:00pm-8:00pm Central Time
> 
> Call In Number:1-800-259-5791


Let's not do this on the air. I looked at the contacts on that site, but Mr. Lamb was not listed. I would have sent him an email This should be done as quietly as possible, to avoid further embarrassment. Although I believe that Mr. Lamb's heart is in the right place, I am disappointed in this message. It falls in same category of messages that I use to demonstrate the fallacious approach of the Liberals. It is a message that appeals to emotion, rather than logic and reason. This type of talk is bad for our cause. It undermines Dr. Paul's message, and detracts from the collective credibility of the movement.

We don't need to sensationalize our message. The ideas and words that Dr. Paul has presented to us, are interesting enough, to captivate the attention of those who love freedom.

----------


## Paul Revered

O.K. I found Mr. McLamb's MySpace account. I wrote him a short letter encouraging him to view this thread. Hopefully we can let this issue drop; and encourage others that speak of it to do the same.

----------


## Mckarnin

The unfortunate truth is that many people prefer the short-term gains they get from scaring people with non-actionable information over the long-term gains that come with true education.  






> O.K. I found Mr. McLamb's MySpace account. I wrote him a short letter encouraging him to view this thread. Hopefully we can let this issue drop; and encourage others that speak of it to do the same.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

I'm guessing if they have any plan of this ilk, they would label entire neighborhoods and not individual houses....

----------


## berrybunches

I don't believe a mail box conspiracy for one second. It makes no sense. McLamb needs to quite down with the fear mongering. 

I found this article on the daily paul from May about them too, the comments contribute to the discussion on this thread.

http://www.dailypaul.com/node/50132

----------


## TheSkeptic

> The unfortunate truth is that many people prefer the short-term gains they get from scaring people with non-actionable information over the long-term gains that come with true education.


That is a very eloquent summation of a very good point.

----------


## pacelli

> The Officer Jack McLamb Show
> 
> Listen Live
> 
> Monday-Friday 7:00pm-8:00pm Central Time
> 
> Call In Number:1-800-259-5791


I'm listening to his show, he just went live about 10 minutes ago. He is talking about his experience at the march, and said that once he walked off the stage he didn't remember what he actually said.  Now he's talking about how no white people work at the holiday inn that he stayed at.  "I guess the white folks are all in government there, and that's something that is sad too, because it's the government that is putting under this anti-christ government world system".

----------


## Paul Revered

> I don't believe a mail box conspiracy for one second. It makes no sense. McLamb needs to quite down with the fear mongering. 
> 
> I found this article on the daily paul from May about them too, the comments contribute to the discussion on this thread.
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/node/50132


Good work. Thank you.

I guess I can't take credit for busting this one; but the good news is that reason is prevailing.

----------


## ussula76

I recently heard about the color coded dot list so i went to check the mailbox. There was indeed a reflective red colored round sticker stuck very well to my mailbox. I peeled it off best I could but now I am very worried. I am very outspoken politically on facebook and intend to continue to do so because I know bowing in cowardice to this threat, if true, only helps them succeed at their plans. But I am very very scared right now. My dad lives with me and is totally ignorant of any political goings on right now and I would hate to see him in harms way. He doesnt even beleive any of this is happening and says the stickers are just for the newspaper delivery to find our house but in light of the recent rumors I am not so sure about that. Please help us. What are we suppsoed to do? I plan to cancel the newspaper and keep an eye out for any more red dots afterwards to see if they keep showing up. other forums ive combed thru on this topic has some people saying they never seen a sticker like that ever on any mailbox before (which leads me to believe it is NOT from a newspaper route delivery as surely those with subscriptions would then have them) while others say they do have the dots. The sticker I found looked exactly like these in shape and material its made from but mine was slightly lighter in color than the red appears to me to be in this pic so Im not sure if mine was lightened by sunlight (not sure how long it had been there before i noticed it as i am not the one who gets the mail) or if it is actually pink or strange shade of orange or if the color scheme for the camera that took this pic was off...

i had to delete the link of the picture of the stickers cuz it wont let me post links yet. sorry. just google the images for the conspiracy and you weill prolly find a pic

----------

